# deep drawing books



## حامد الحمداوي (16 سبتمبر 2009)

موقع يحتوي على عدة كتب في السحب العميق deep drawing

http://www.pdf-search-engine.com/deep-drawing-pdf.html

1 3 4 deep drawing of a cylindrical cup

http://www.pdf-search-engine.com/1-3-4-deep-drawing-of-a-cylindrical-cup-pdf.html


----------



## فتوح (16 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي حامد وبارك فيك وفي جهدك


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (24 نوفمبر 2009)

كل عام وانتم بخير
شكرا لكم


----------



## هاله الشيخ (6 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور
وعيد سعيد


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (13 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك اخت هاله
وكل عام وانتي بخير


----------



## أحمد دعبس (8 أغسطس 2010)




----------

